# Area recommendations around Ensenada



## BajaRick16 (Aug 3, 2015)

I am a single man of 63 looking to relocate to the Ensenada area from Northern CA. I am driving down in Sept. (right after Labor day) to check out lodging alternatives.
Doing lots of research - but nothing takes the place of being there.
For those of you may have experience in the Ensenada area, do you have any recommendations as to what might be a better area?
I see some attractive, secure areas north of town by San Miguel and El Sauzal - and that looks good as it is closer to Guadalupe Valley.
Then there are the nicer beach areas south of town more towards La Bufadora. Beach areas seem to be better there, but now I'm further away from the wine country, and the border, as it would be nice to visit San Diego every so often.
Any informed opinions are most welcome.
Beach areas are more attractive to me - seems like there are lodging opportunities in the $600 a month range (or less), especially if I just need 1 bedroom.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

With the new Malecon being built in the Alcapulco / Hermosa districts I would look in that area for rentals.....


----------



## BajaRick16 (Aug 3, 2015)

chicois8 said:


> With the new Malecon being built in the Alcapulco / Hermosa districts I would look in that area for rentals.....


Thanks...I will check that out...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Rick, If you go to Google Satellite view just key in on just south of the Marina and you can link to pictures of the area, nice long beach to walk/ fish /swim.........
We must be neighbors,I am in San Mateo......good luck


----------



## BajaRick16 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks. Just found the area on a good map of Ensenada. Location looks good. Yes...I'm in Saratoga now. Grew up in San Francisco, and have lived in Santa Clara County most of my life. I once lived and worked in San Mateo...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a friend who owns a winery in the Guadalupe Valle and I visit once or twice a year. I grew up in SF also. Have fun.........


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

The farther north or south from the city of Ensenada the less noise. If you live in Ensenada esp. around Playa Hermosa you can expect a lot of traffic/noise on the weekend. Also if you've checked the weather it will be much warmer than the Bay Area. The quieter areas south are in the Punta Banda area esp. if you want to be around a lot of expats.


----------

